# Favourites of Photokina: Peak Design



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

```
<p><strong>UPDATE 09.18.2014

</strong>After yesterdays post about my admiration for the the products from Peak Design. We were inundated with links and articles that originated from Reddit about the Slide camera strap and Clutch hand strap failing when in use. I purchased both products from their booth at Photokina on Monday and I decided to go back today to ask Peak Design directly what the issues are and how confident should be in the products.<strong>

</strong></p>
<p>I spoke directly with the founder of Peak Design, Peter Dering. I requested a demonstration of what had been failing on the products and asked what Peak Design was doing about the issues. I also wanted to know if what I purchased at Photokina was affected by the issues, to which I was glad to hear they aren’t.</p>
<p>Peter explained that the issue arose because of quality control issues from the manufacturing side of things. A small percentage of springs that hold the anchor links in place were not built to the specifications Peak Design wanted. Peter did say that their manufacturing partner has been very responsive to the issues and they are working diligently at improving QC immediately on the spring mechanism.</p>
<p>I asked if the poster from Reddit that had his equipment damaged was going to be taken care of, and I was told they would be.</p>
<p>You can view Peak Design’s acknowledgement of the product on their <a href="https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/peak-design/slide-and-clutch-versatile-camera-sling-and-hand-s/posts" target="_blank">Kickstarter page for the Clutch and Slide</a>. There should be a video posted there shortly showing the issue and how to see if your Slide or Clutch is affected by the issue. Anything sold and shipped at Photokina and in the future is completely free of the spring issue.</p>
<p>Peak Design is giving 10% off to any order of $19.95 or more to Canon Rumors readers. I am making no money on this and after the explanation and demonstration from Peter, I have complete confidence in the product.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://peakdesign.com/store/?coupon_code=cr10" target="_blank">Save 10% at Peak Design, click here</a>, </strong>if the link doesn’t automatically remove the 10%, please use the coupon code “cr10″.</p>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Original Post</strong>

I’ll post a few of these over the next couple of days as I find vendors of products I actually love and use. First up is Peak Design, who manufactures some of the most useful and well design camera strap on the market. Their designs are simplistic and usable, I have found other manufacturers tend to make something as simple as a camera strap, extremely complex to use.</p>
<p>I first heard of Peak Design about a month ago when I was looking for a long, comfortable, quick release camera strap for my Sony A7S. I’m a tall person and I like the camera to hang down just below my waste level to the side. It became apparent that people were really in love with the <a href="https://peakdesign.com/store/leash" target="_blank">Peak Design Leash</a>. I ordered it and it turned out to be the perfect camera strap for the application I was looking for. The Leash is probably best on cameras like the 60D and smaller. I wouldn’t use this type of strap with the EOS-1D X or a battery gripped metal DSLR. It’s probably too thin of a strap to be comfortable. They have a solution for those cameras though…</p>
<p>While I was at the Peak Design booth, I was given a demo of their new <a href="https://peakdesign.com/store/slide" target="_blank">Peak Design Slide</a> camera strap for larger DSLRs. It’s a very thin, yet well padded strap. It’s best feature is a very nifty quick adjust handle on the strap to quickly shorten and lengthen the strap as needed. I ended up buying one.</p>
<p>The second product I bought yesterday was the <a href="https://peakdesign.com/store/clutch" target="_blank">Peak Design Clutch</a> hand strap. This is another quick release and quick adjust product. For anyone that has used the Canon hand strap, you know that is anything but quick and easy to use. The one caveat for this product is the need of a camera plate in the tripod hole. <a href="https://peakdesign.com/store/standard-plate" target="_blank">Peak design does sell an Arca compatible universal plate</a>, but they do not sell L brackets. There are probably L brackets out there that the strap could mount to, but you’ll have to find a bracket with a hole that you can feed the mounting hardware to. It might be worth it to the various bracket makers out there to be “Peak Compatible”.</p>
<p>All-in-all, their products are wonderfully designed and executed and I highly recommend their straps.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://peakdesign.com/store/leash" target="_blank">Peak Design Leash</a> | <a href="https://peakdesign.com/store/slide" target="_blank">Peak Design Slide</a> | <a href="https://peakdesign.com/store/clutch" target="_blank">Peak Design Clutch</a></strong></p>
<p><em>*I paid full price for my Peak Design products, there were no freebies given to me. :)</em></p>
<p><em>**You can also play “<a href="http://froknowsphoto.com/" target="_blank">Find Fro</a>” in the image associated with this post.</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## duppencf (Sep 17, 2014)

The Peak Design Capture is probably my most used piece of camera gear. Anyone that is on location should consider it. Watch out, you'll want two.


----------



## vlim (Sep 17, 2014)

How does it compare to cotton carrier products ?


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 17, 2014)

I use a Crumpler Strap (INDUSTRY DISGRACE Pro Camera Strap) along with the OP/Tech USA's Uni-Loop system connectors, which look more durable than Peak Design's connectors.


----------



## cosmopotter (Sep 17, 2014)

The second product I bought yesterday was the Peak Design Clutch hand strap. This is another quick release and quick adjust product. For anyone that has used the Canon hand strap, you know that is anything but quick and easy to use. The one caveat for this product is the need of a camera plate in the tripod hole. Peak design does sell an Arca compatible universal plate, but they do not sell L brackets. There are probably L brackets out there that the strap could mount to, but you’ll have to find a bracket with a hole that you can feed the mounting hardware to. It might be worth it to the various bracket makers out there to be “Peak Compatible”.


*Does the Clutch work well with a battery grip? I have a 70D with BG-E14 which has a standard strap connection on the bottom. Can the Clutch connect to that or just to a tripod plate adapter?*


----------



## ronaldbyram (Sep 17, 2014)

Love the Picture! Its the FRO! in Blue right side of photo


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Sep 17, 2014)

vlim said:


> How does it compare to cotton carrier products ?



I have both and have only used the peak design capture lately. I have one connected to the shoulder strap of my Lowepro Flipside pack and the other I tend to connect to whatever I am using - my belt if just walking around or something like my baby backpack if hiking with my daughter. The connect is quicker and more secure in my opinion. The plate can connect right onto a tripod too, which at least at the time you could not with the cotton. I use it with a 70D and 6D. The cotton has the angled puck which I think is nicer with a gripped camera IMO. Since I no longer have my 5D mark ii with grip I cannot speak to how the PD works with that, though.

I was thinking of getting a smaller camera like the Sony RX 100 but for now I've been using the capture + 6D a lot. Certainly not as convenient, but pretty nice. Now I need to see how the G7x performs...


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm a longtime Leash user, so the Slide is great news. The quick release system is awesome and the anchors don't get in the way when the strap is detached, but that thin little strap gets a little old. I've been using my Opteka CPS strap with them when I need the extra padding, but it's not exactly quick release.


----------



## Jgburch (Sep 17, 2014)

I have had nothing but problems with the Peak product. I bought it at Image USA in Phoenix. Great demo. I told them that I'm a photojournalist and carry heavy equipment (5dm3 with 70-200mm lens). I carry two cameras. This looked like a great product. As I found out, it probably works for light cameras but as I explained to them my equipment was heavy and I have to run a lot. 
I've complained a few times and all I get told is to keep working with it. It nearly 9 mths later and I still get the same jamming, and difficulty getting the camera into the unit.

Cotton Carrier is a dream. I just purchased two holsters that fit on a belt. They are a dream. They do everything I wanted. They are fast, don't jam and designed for what I do. The cameras lock into place. No moving parts. Easy to use.


----------



## infared (Sep 17, 2014)

I supported them on Kickstarter for the Slide. Just took delivery of the Slide and Leash Monday!
Slide for my 5D III.
Leash for my Olympus E-P5. (think the leash is only appropriate for a lighter kit...not full-frame)

EXTREMELY versatile straps. The Slide has to be the best camera strap I have ever owned as far as use goes. The little "buttons"(nylon anchor links), that you attach to the camera are just SO FANTASIC...when I am on location I can put the camera on a tripod or handhold without strap and just have those little "buttons" hanging off the camera. VERY USEFUL! They just are not in the way like every other tether I have EVER had on my cameras. (leash uses same "buttons"). 

I will say that the end of the strap the "nylon anchor link housings" (the part of the strap that holds the buttons could be made out of better materials (and kept the same size as it is).Peak sent out emails the day before mine arrived with a issue, some have had problems with the "nylon anchor link housings". Mine seem "fine"..but, like I said ...they could be made stronger....but I still love the strap. As it is now there is a little question about security of my gear...a little doubt..and when I have $7 or $8 GRAND on the end of that strap...I really don't want any doubts in my mind. Peak is working on a fix for the problem with the people that have it.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 17, 2014)

I just watched a video by the fro knows just the other day... and then I pick him out of the picture without even reading the last about playing where's waldo.

That's funny.


----------



## infared (Sep 17, 2014)

J..it would be helpful if you told us what Peak product you are talking about?????



Jgburch said:


> I have had nothing but problems with the Peak product. I bought it at Image USA in Phoenix. Great demo. I told them that I'm a photojournalist and carry heavy equipment (5dm3 with 70-200mm lens). I carry two cameras. This looked like a great product. As I found out, it probably works for light cameras but as I explained to them my equipment was heavy and I have to run a lot.
> I've complained a few times and all I get told is to keep working with it. It nearly 9 mths later and I still get the same jamming, and difficulty getting the camera into the unit.
> 
> Cotton Carrier is a dream. I just purchased two holsters that fit on a belt. They are a dream. They do everything I wanted. They are fast, don't jam and designed for what I do. The cameras lock into place. No moving parts. Easy to use.


----------



## janmaxim (Sep 17, 2014)

Public service anouncement regarding the slide strap: http://www.reddit.com/r/photography/comments/2go9k0/psa_the_new_peak_design_slide_and_clutch_camera/

Please do not use the slide strap with your camera if you treasure it at the moment.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

janmaxim said:


> Public service anouncement regarding the slide strap: http://www.reddit.com/r/photography/comments/2go9k0/psa_the_new_peak_design_slide_and_clutch_camera/
> 
> Please do not use the slide strap with your camera if you treasure it at the moment.



ugh... i'll ask them about this tomorrow.


----------



## janmaxim (Sep 17, 2014)

The source for those interested: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/peak-design/slide-and-clutch-versatile-camera-sling-and-hand-s/posts/985753?at=BAh7CDoMcG9zdF9pZGkDmQoPSSIIdWlkBjoGRVRpAxqlN0kiC2V4cGlyeQY7BlRJIhgyMDE0LTEwLTE1IDAyOjI5OjQ0BjsGVA%3D%3D--f2a8d64d1884722bed9f6c992feeffae7d173e42&ref=backer_project_update


----------



## SoullessPolack (Sep 18, 2014)

Here's another link to an article describing the potentially disastrous effects that can result to your camera/lens by using one of these straps:

http://petapixel.com/2014/09/17/peak-design-strap-failures-causing-dropped-cameras-photographers/#more-145437


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

I have updated the post about the issue and after speaking with Peak Design, I am confident the issue has been resolved and they'll take care of any and all affected customers.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 19, 2014)

As an affected customer, here's my feedback:
1. They were very upfront about the issue. They contacted us as soon as possible (even before they had found out all about the issue) to warn us against using the new products.
2. They were very clear in explaining the problem and provided a very timely test and survey to identify faulty products.
3. They described a troubleshooting road map with possible solutions, assuring we will get a working product at the end no matter what.
I have a clutch, and the spring popped out and has stayed that way when I performed the test. Even before, the explanation of the problem was clear enough that I knew my copy was defective. These tolerance issues and QC happen. Blackrapid straps failed. We should give these guys the benefit of doubt and support their effort to make things right. I sincerely hope that this doesn't become a big financial liability for them and an easy solution is achieved. 
Regarding the product itself- I was thinking of doing a video review, but can't due to the popped spring. It isn't as easy to put on and off as featured in the video, but loads easier than any other wrist strap. The Strap was a little stiff when it arrived, but has eased up. The anchor links are extremely low profile and I am thinking of replacing my Optech/USA clips with these. The workmanship is very nice.


----------



## Logan (Sep 20, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> As an affected customer, here's my feedback:
> 1. They were very upfront about the issue. They contacted us as soon as possible (even before they had found out all about the issue) to warn us against using the new products.
> 2. They were very clear in explaining the problem and provided a very timely test and survey to identify faulty products.
> 3. They described a troubleshooting road map with possible solutions, assuring we will get a working product at the end no matter what.
> ...



Really the best possible response to QC problems. I will be buying the clutch and slide, based on the excellent design of my capture pro 2. I'd like to see a longer eye on the qr plate, so hand straps dont get in the way of the capture, but maybe that is solved with the clutch. the capture is not without its issues, like any new product, but shows the signs of very solid design, and i am confident they will only improve in the future. I would say that for a new product from a new company, they are doing very well. I see bigger QC issues with worse responses from larger companies all the time.


----------



## Cali_PH (Sep 20, 2014)

Just did the test, 3 of my 4 springs failed on the slide...not too happy, but glad I found out before I put them on my cameras, unlike the unlucky people that actually had their cameras drop. I hope PD is paying for any repairs necessary.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 20, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> Just did the test, 3 of my 4 springs failed on the slide...not too happy, but glad I found out before I put them on my cameras, unlike the unlucky people that actually had their cameras drop. I hope PD is paying for any repairs necessary.



There were about 50 affected customers at the time when they sent out the advisory, so no additional people should be affected unless they didn't access to their emails.


----------

